# Site Grading Plans



## robbackhoe (Apr 2, 2018)

I am a dirt contractor in the West Texas area and I am looking for some advice on where to find books or websites on learning to read site plans. In the oil field we just grade to a level that goes with the existing elevation. Recently I have been asked to quote some commercial work and I am having to read cut and fill from civil drawings. I have been looking online for any kind or literature I can find to learn how to read these plans but I haven't been able to find what I am looking for. I was hoping someone on here could lead me in the right direction. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

i'm sorry, i guess i don't understand what you're asking?

cuts and fills are primarily simple addition or subtractions from an established benchmark.


----------



## robbackhoe (Apr 2, 2018)

I should have given some examples. One the grading plans, there are Grey lines with elevation numbers, then there are black lines with different elevation numbers. Also some lines have a gradual curve, others are sharper. Things like that. I am looking for something that can explain those so I can learn how to read these plans and do a take off so I can bid these projects that come to me in the future. Thanks


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

without seeing the actual drawing, this is what i "think" you're seeing..

the lighter lines are i'm guessing existing topography of the property...in other words, if you set your level up anywhere along that line would read that elevation as it is right now. the darker ones...and again, without seeing the actual drawing i'm guessing, are the proposed elevations of the site/structure to be built. you just have to take the square footing of a given grid, add/subtract whether it be a cut or fill...and calculate the cubic yardage. if there is a lot of material to be trucked out, don't forget the swell factor of your waste pile.

if you have a civil engineering firm close by you trust, it's well worth what they charge to do a takeoff...or, if you're going to get involved with a lot of site work, buy an dirt work take off software program.

nice thing about using a civil engineer, if they have the results of the soil borings, they can also give you a good handle on the optimum moisture of the soil to achieve desired density with the least effort.


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

take a picture of the plan you're working with, mainly the legend...and post here. if you can get the whole sheet, that'd be best.


----------



## robbackhoe (Apr 2, 2018)




----------



## robbackhoe (Apr 2, 2018)

There is nothing in the ledger. From the little I do understand, I believe the black elevation is where I need to be at, and the grey is what is actually there now. So the pad is dropping from the high end (3060) to the low end (3057), which is 3 feet. So the existing land is lower than what they are wanting, so I would need to haul in quite a bit of material?


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

this is where you get out your scale, your calculator, your spreadsheet and add/subtract the existing to proposed cuts or fills based on those contour lines.

being this is your first rodeo at this, might be worth an hours time with civil engineer having him explain how it's done manually. better yet, have him calculate quantities for you, might cost you $2-300, but if you estimate quantities wrong, you'll lose that in an hour on the job.

or, if you have a seasoned contractor that likes you, and he has the time, buy him a steak, couple of drinks, and have him show you how it's done. once you get onto it, it's not difficult at all, just very time consuming, and you need to triple check your results because one math error can cost you thousands. 

trust me, once you use ag tek, or software program like that, you will put your calculator in the desk drawer and let it collect dust.

and don't make the most common newbie mistake...let's say the job calls for 1000 cu. yds. in place material....depending on the swell factor of the soil/moisture content...you could be hauling in 1300 yds. loose to get there.

good luck, and if i can answer anything else, i'll try my best to help you.


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

yeah, looks like a 4-6' fill on west side of property. i would assume there will be topsoil to be stripped/hauled off site? you'll have to factor in the additional fill for what you haul out.

that won't be that hard to calculate out. just have your engineer's scale, calculator, lots of pads, erasers...and patience. 

after 3-4 of these, you'll waltz through it.


----------



## robbackhoe (Apr 2, 2018)

Ok thank you very much. You have been very helpful.


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

Don't let all of this overwhelm you, but at the same time don't be naive enough to think you got it covered when you question yourself. 

I'm confident there are many guys like me in your area that it would stroke their ego to help you and pass on what they know. 

Good luck on your proposal! 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## robbackhoe (Apr 2, 2018)

Once again thank you for your help. I am going to go ahead and pass on this proposal, they want a price tomorrow. Even I know that I need a lot more time that that just by the amount of fill that I will be needing, which I will have to haul in, along with the engineered rock that they are calling for. I will continue to look for classes and literature to learn from and hopefully I will find some one who can show me as well. It does seem overwhelming, but I am sure as with anything it gets easier with practice. 

Thank You


----------

